# Simon Pure Aqua bottle



## RockUrSocks (Sep 13, 2010)

any idea on the age of this thing? any info on it will be awsome 

 i know it was made in Buffalo NY nothing beyond that point


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 13, 2010)

Simon Pure was in biz along time,....I'm not sure what years they used the script embossing...Here's the two Simonpure items I have...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 13, 2010)

Tap handle insert....


----------



## oldcrownbock (Oct 14, 2010)

Joe that Simon pure blob kicks ass color is king on that one


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Oldcrown,...I had another pic of it next to a more normal shade of amber...I always thought it was a cool color too. The real kicker was that it was in with a bunch of 'under $10.00' bottles.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2010)

A big A-BN Welcome to ya, Aaron,

 I don't know when the script logo came in either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :The William Simon Brewery
 Clinton at Emslie St.
 Buffalo, NY 

 Closed 1972

 Note: Parts of this building are still standing." From.






 "The painted sign is fading, but the word "Brewery" is still easily visible. If you look carefully, you can see a carved stone sign in white, "The William Simon Brewery Bottling Department," and another, "1910." From.

 There's even a Simon Pure Club.





 There's lots of interest in the local area. Simon Pure seems *mighty* collectible. Listen here,  and, again here.




From.



From.





 hFrom. 

 William Simon Brewery history here.

 A fabulous ACL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for sale at a fabulous price.













From.

 The _Readers Digest_ version: "The William Simon Brewery was the successor to the John Schusler Brewery, founded in 1859.  William Simon purchased the brewery in 1896, after a period as Schusler's brewmaster.  It reopened after Prohibition and built a strong local following for its Simon Pure Beer and Old Abbey Ale.  The William Simon Brewery managed to outlast all the other breweries in Buffalo, finally closing in 1973.

 After the brewery closed, its brands were purchased and produced for a time by the Fred Koch Brewery of Dunkirk, New York, until it too closed in about 1980.

 At the time of this writing, it is my understanding that there is a new William Simon Micro-Brewery under development in Buffalo..." From.

 Some Simon Pure patrons: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


circa 1950.

Bloggery.


----------

